# ETA make buildworld ??



## klaudivs (Sep 23, 2010)

So a friend of mine wants to throw away his parents old box, and when I mean old, look at the specs; some NEC station with a celeron cpu around 900Mhz, a 20 GB HDD,and 128 MB RAM :x but I thought that would make a nice "beasty box" with no X for my home lan.

So I download the latest release 8.1, roast a CD and install it with no problems.

After that I ssh into it and install htop via ports (witch took about 2 hours to resolve all the dependecies I'm not sure exactly I didn't babysit the thing). And now the intereting part, after reading about jails I thought that it would be nice to see it in action so I went ahead with


```
# setenv D /here/is/the/jail
# mkdir -p $D 
# cd /usr/src
```
and after that:

```
# make buildworld
```

Now it's been 5 (five) hours since that with the cpu betwen 96% and 100% and ram at about 35 RAM. Now I know that it's a old box, but come on... FIVE HOURS? Is that how much it's supose to take?

I've worked in linux before and never had anything like it (true that the systems were at least decent in terms of performance)
Well fingers crossed, hope that it doesn't last that much, I'll let you know!


----------



## gkontos (Sep 23, 2010)

I hope you did:

[CMD=]# make buildworld && make buildkernel[/CMD]


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, buildworld will take a bit of a while.  Running it as `# make -j2 buildworld` should save somewhere between 10 to 30% on a single proc machine like that, and taking out things like bind via src.conf(5) will shorten the run quite a bit.

I'd guess (from the days of yore on 7.x and a 800mHz p3) you're looking at 8 hours, tops.  You should see how long it takes on a 233mHz p2 with pokey old SCSI disks and 256M of parity RAM (state-of-the-art in 1996, woo!  I think the FSB was still 66mHz, based on the old 72pin memory sticks).


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 23, 2010)

devel/ccache helps a lot.  The second time, anyway.  More disk space is better; I like to give it 4G.


----------



## fadolf (Sep 24, 2010)

FWIW: my xbox, that's a celeron 733Mhz with 64MB of highbandwith (6,4GB/s) ram, used to be busy 8-9h building the world.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Sep 27, 2010)

klaudivs said:
			
		

> Now it's been 5 (five) hours since that with the cpu betwen 96% and 100% and ram at about 35 RAM. Now I know that it's a old box, but come on... FIVE HOURS? Is that how much it's supose to take?


In every system programming environment I've ever worked on (ranging from IBM mainframes to DEC VAX systems to the various *BSD's), the hardware has become orders of magnitude faster over the life of the environment. This, unfortunately, means that older but still supported systems may become unacceptably slow to compile the whole environment. Probably the most extreme case of that was VAX/VMS, where it took about 2 days to compile everything using one of the fastest processors around. That would mean a compile time of a couple weeks on some of the slower, but still supported, hardware.

Mostly for amusement value, here's the build times for 8-STABLE amd64 on a current higher-end box (dual E5520 CPUs, 48GB RAM, gmirror'd 7200RPM drives) with a completely empty /usr/obj. The limiting factor is disk throughput - if I did this on the 500MB/sec zfs storage on that box, it'd run even faster.


```
(0:1) new-rz1:/usr/src# time make -j16 kernel
...
927.363u 174.420s 6:38.25 276.6%        6254+1970k 4+12051io 467pf+0w
(0:2) new-rz1:/usr/src# time make -j16 buildworld
...
5197.230u 1534.747s 13:01.30 861.6%     6495+2128k 314+6156io 15742pf+0w
```
So, well under 7 minutes elapsed for the kernel and 13 minutes for buildworld.


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 27, 2010)

You can save a small amount of time in single user mode. I've seen buildworld + kernel take over 4 hours on some older boxes. using the -j option may also help.


----------



## klaudivs (Sep 29, 2010)

*Finished. In ...*

Five hours 35 minutes. Which is not that bad considering that I didn't add the j option.

Anyway, thank you all for the interesting and usefull insights and if there are no more comments I guess this thread is solved.


----------



## aragon (Sep 29, 2010)

You can try tune your src.conf(5) and remove components you don't need/want.  The less there is to compile the faster it'll be.


----------

